
Chinese activists detained ahead of 30th anniversary of Tiananmen crackdown - okket
https://www.scmp.com/news/china/politics/article/3012501/chinese-activists-detained-ahead-30th-anniversary-tiananmen
======
zwaps
It's hilarious that you can go to jail for more than three years for "picking
quarrels and provoking trouble”.

"Deng was arrested on May 17 and police warned his family not to hire a
lawyer, the rights group said in a statement."

People defending China - look out. This is not a country that cares about
justice or human rights.

------
CharlesColeman
A Chinese friend of mine recently summarized to me a lecture by a senior
Renmin University sociology professor that talked about the Tiananmen
crackdown and compared that generation of students to the current one (and
that generation's leadership to the current leaders). Does anyone know what
I'm talking about and/or have an English translation? It sounded very
interesting and quite candid, and the professor sounded high enough to have
actually met some of the leaders in question.

~~~
uranusjr
Is this the one you’re referring to? (The content matches your description,
but it’s more of an interview.) The professor (Zhou Xiaozheng) is a famous for
being extremely outspoken about the Tiananmen incident, even when he was in
China (he lives in the US now). I am not aware of any translations,
unfortunately.

[https://youtu.be/xQM2ICCD94E](https://youtu.be/xQM2ICCD94E)

~~~
CharlesColeman
Yep, I confirmed that's it. Thanks!

------
spraak
It's amazing to me to see some people rationalize away the events that
happened at Tianamen, in the same way people rationalize away/deny the
Holocaust. My previous comment here was flagged and removed talking about the
denialists' perspective, so to be clear I am not promoting that, I'm just
relating my amazement at how it can be denied and ignored. I've spent some
time reading the "real" truth about Tianamen from such sources, and I walk
away shaken at how convincing it is. That I almost want to believe it. I don't
know what to make of it; I guess just that it's interesting and amazing how
beliefs are formed and hardened, and that nearly any perspective can be backed
up with convincing evidence.

------
xenospn
China: "Nothing happened in Beijing 30 years ago" Also China: <Arrests people
just in case>

------
jacknews

      Asked if the People’s Liberation Army planned any commemoration on June 4,
      defence ministry spokesman Wu Qian said on Thursday:
      "I do not agree with you for using the word ‘suppression’.
      I think these past 30 years, the stable process of China’s reform and development
      and the achievements that have been made are an answer to this question.”
    

Stop buying crappy Chinese knock-offs and that excuse will fade.

~~~
_bxg1
China's export economy hasn't been built on crappy knockoffs in 30 years.

~~~
lostlogin
A disproportionate number of iffy products are Chinese though.

There are a couple of situation playing out here in NZ that are pretty bad.

Weak steel that will fail under stress being the main one. When used in
earthquake strengthening you can see the issue, and it seems to have caused
train derailments here too.

And we got a batch of dodgy locomotives.

Fake milk caused financial problems for a NZ parent company, while in China it
was a literal baby killer, with 54,000 hospitalised and 12 killed.

Great products come out of Chiba but it has a long way to go.

[https://i.stuff.co.nz/business/industries/107334763/reopenin...](https://i.stuff.co.nz/business/industries/107334763/reopening-
of-steel-inquiry-risks-chinese-tension)
[https://www.google.co.nz/amp/s/amp.rnz.co.nz/article/6442509...](https://www.google.co.nz/amp/s/amp.rnz.co.nz/article/6442509a-9838-44e6-aacc-2f00a8c4d9ad)
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/2008_Chinese_milk_scandal](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/2008_Chinese_milk_scandal)

